

Hacker looking for business developer - NHQ

Full stack hacker here.<p>I would like to connect with a biz person to hustle that end of a startup, and see about fundraising.<p>I am interested in local advertising. No big idea here, just a simple user experience + a network with widespread reach.<p>But i am not limited to that. If you want to partner with a developer, and think you can come with something, hollar at me.<p>gmail:mostmodernist if ur interested.
======
bretthardin
Check out: <http://www.cofounderslab.com/>
<http://www.kofounder.com/home/index>

~~~
NHQ
Nice, don't mind if I do.

